# Thank you, see you when I get back.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for making this such an excellent place on the web for people in our field. Tomorrow I will be married, and then I am off to Greece for two weeks with my new wife. As you might imagine it is very unlikely that I will be checking in to the boards. I just would like to wish everyone well, and I look forward to catching up with everyone when I return

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You had better come back with a list of great food items you tried!!!!
Congratulations and best wishes to you and your bride.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hope the sun will shine on your wedding. Enjoy your honey moon!

Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nicko, 
Words cannot express....
Have a magical time and remember, these are the salad days. May they never end. 

God Bless.

M.


----------

